# New Tank!



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I went to wal-mart and bought this 10 gallon tank and I also set it up today.Heres some pics enjoy.:-D








What do you think?


Edit:Theres a little minnow in it.


----------



## Jakr959 (Jun 15, 2010)

You . . . went. . . TO WALMART!!!!!!!!!!! HEres some advice, WALMART IS EVIL!!!!!!! but very nice tanks


----------



## mjbn (Jun 22, 2010)

haha alien, you're going against your morals by going there. you even have it on your signature "*Wal-Mart's keeping fish are evil!". *
haha but nice tank. i hope the heater i get when i exchange it works like yours.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice tank! A word of advice... look out for those plants. It looks like some of them could be a bit sharp ;x Also, you might want to try to find a nice cave that they can sleep in! It'll give them (it?) a place to go to... de-stress.


----------



## AureliaAurita (Jun 25, 2010)

I LOVE the black gravel and black hood. Very sleek...very James Bond meets Aquaman  Add a hide (a brown log or cave would look awesome!) and some cute fishies and you're there! 

ps- You should know this makes me want to set up a new 10gal right now... =P


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Im going to get some caves when I get some fish.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

CodeRed said:


> Nice tank! A word of advice... look out for those plants. It looks like some of them could be a bit sharp ;x Also, you might want to try to find a nice cave that they can sleep in! It'll give them (it?) a place to go to... de-stress.


The plants aren't sharp.Like I said in my other post Ill get a cave when I get some more fish.


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Alienbetta1 said:


> The plants aren't sharp.Like I said in my other post Ill get a cave when I get some more fish.


awesome, here we go again with you ignoring everyone's advice,
You haven't gotten your water tested since you killed your last three fish in a month and now you have bought an uncycled ten gallon. I do not approve. I think you should be banned form this forum.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Sjones Im going to buy caves and Im cycling the tank.=/


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I also have conditioner Im going to put in the morning.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

The minnow by the way is going in my pond.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Alienbetta1 said:


> I also have conditioner Im going to put in the morning.


 So you have the minnow in the water without conditioner?
Eh..


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Its going in the pond,


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

You still need to get rid of the chlorine in the tank or it will die.
Chlorine burns fish's gills...


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

............=(


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Look, I even googled it for you.

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080623210225AAg9nWj


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Thank you Ill take him out and add conditioner right away.


----------



## Sarada (May 11, 2010)

In order to take him out you need conditioned water to put him in


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I did he seems alot happier.=)


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Sjones... That's rele harsh.... Alienbetta has just had a hard time with her fish.... Atleast she is trying again.... Plus ur assuming that she hasn't gotten her water tested and that she is using an uncycled tank..... I would let up a little and congratulate her on her good effort instead of assuming she isn trying... Thank you..... O by the way alienbetta I'm glad to see u got a new tank!!! Good luck with the lucky betta that gets to live there!!!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

She got the tank a couple of days ago so it can't be cycled. 
Have you gotten your water tested? I bet she won't answer this one, but I know she hasn't.
You can look up the history of this user's posts and see the neglect, so don't make judgements based on things you are not aware of,m.kay? I know I speak for many other people on this forum who have expressed their concern over this user. 
I now see that nothing will be done to resolve this issue as these posts are moderated and anyone who says anything against someone gets censored but I will not stand idly by while more bettas die.
BTW Please everyone please stop PMing me over this issue, if any one has something to say to me post it publicly for the whole forum. I am tired of being the only one who stands up publicly for this issue.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Sjones my parents had my water tested a long time ago when I was like 5 so I can't remember it very well, but I asked my Dad and he said the reason we don't drink it is cause it has water fleas.I put some water from my 30 gallon into the ten gallon so it won't take as long.I conditioned my water and put the minnow back in the pond.Im going to buy caves for my future fish.Now could you stop being mean Ive done almost ever thing I was told to do on this site.Leave me alone I have feelings to Im not a computer without feelings Im a human.




I don't mean to be harsh.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

alright i feel compelled to interject a few points here..in the past there have been issues with members not taking advice from others.. agreed
in this case the member is attempting to learn from the past and move forward... not total agreement
yes PM's regarding issues should not clog one users in box they should be posted in a MATURE and fair manner in a public forum.. agreed
as for censorship only when the attack is not done in an immature manner or a personal attack is worded in a way that should not be in a family orientated site
now i also am under the impression that this forum is about care of fish and not about personal success and or failure... if you give advice great! if you take advice Great! if one person does not take your advice that is ok as well they are making these choices and considering the cost of the advice i thin k they are getting their moneys worth.... 
now if it is at all possible let us continue to talk about fish keeping


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks bearwithfish.Im planning to get a new betta in about a week or so.=D


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

i would advise against this if you are asking my opinion... personally given recent events i would let the tank cycle and get a test kit... once you have water quality under control then stock... i understand the excitement of getting a new fish particularly after so many losses... but in light of those losses you must consider the old proverb "if what you are doing is not working, then change what you are doing" 
recent events have not worked well for you and even you are not entirely sure why.. solve that mystery Before attempting again....


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Ill try but Im going shopping today and its going to be hard not to come home with a betta.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

yes it will be and no one will say other wise but think of this would you want to have a new Betta come home and struggle or pass on , or would you like to make sure the environment is safe so that the new Betta you do get will thrive and be happy and healthy....
i can not tell you what to do and i can not demand you do anything i say however i can state facts from my own experience and the simple fact is if you dont slow down and work at this you ma find your self buying a lot of fish that will not make it.... 
the choice is yours....
what would you want were it you in the Betta's place? a nice safe home or a potential suffering?


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Well I add conditioner to the tank and I have a heater I also got plants I need a cave though and a test kit.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

ok so start there.. get the test kit and cave then when you get home test the water and post the readings here... also be sure to read the directions carefully at times they seem hard to read but they are not that bad....
are you going with some type of filter? sponge, HOB, or internal? not required but makes your job easier in the long run with one...


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I have a Aqua tech power filter thing.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

perfect.... ok so honestly what is your plan for this tank right now? and CAN you do it?


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

If I may jump in to add my two cents....this is not meant to come off harsh/mean, just my thoughts....

I've been watching this thread and I couldn't agree more with what bearwithfish(bwf) is trying to get across. You really need to think about the well being of your future fish. We've all been there, we've gotten awesome, beautiful new tanks and couldn't wait to get the fish in, no one likes to look at an empty tank. But along with that excitement sometimes comes sadness with the un-necessary death of a fish. A death which would be avoided by proper research and help from others, which is what everyone on this forum is trying to do. Learn, and then educate others with their experience as well as newly learned material.

Saying that you have water conditioner, a heater and plants does not equal a cycled tank. Unless you are talking about live plants(which i don't think you are). There is a process which needs to take place in order for an aquarium to be made suitable for potential residents. The process is called the "cycle". I'm not sure what you've read about the cycle, whether you know exactly how it works or not. If you have read it, great and bear with this. A tank needs to build up enough beneficial bacteria in order handle the daily loads of ammonia which are constantly put into the water. Ammonia can come from fish waste and well as excess fish food (over feeding). When we cycle our tanks, we need to build up nitrites in order to convert that ammonia which is present to ammonium. Ammonium is a far less toxic version of ammonia. A small trace of ammonia in a tank can kill any fish, so it's important to have your beneficial bacteria built up in order to handle this.

Furhter detial is explained here: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...inners-guide-freshwater-aquarium-cycle-38617/

Please try and understand where I'm coming from, as well as BWF, we're not telling you what to do with your aquarium, nor demanding to do it the way others do. We're here, just like everyone else to offer advice and guide you along the way. Your betta will be much happier coming home to a cycled, ready to live in aquarium much much more than one where ammonia is present and there is nothing there to conter-act it. But again the choice is yours.

On a side note to everyone: on the internet, it's darn near impossible to convery feelings through text. please keep that in mind when reading someone's post or answer to your question. what you may take as offensive or an aggresive post, may be nothing more than a misread on your part. please try and remember this while on our forum, as well as any other internet sites you may surf. 

Johnny


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks guys!I already know about cycling.My plan with the tank is to have a Betta and maybe some corys.


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm glad you understand the cycling process, please it in mind when bringing home fish.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I have a 1 gallon tank ready just incase I see a fish I can't leave.


----------



## spoot (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow. Just... wow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I got a new fish I made a thread.=D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good luck. I really hope it works out for you this time.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

I see you've already gotten a new fish, but for the future:

When setting up a new tank or refilling a tank, you should either add conditioner before adding the water to the tank or directly after. I personally fill up gallon jugs and condition each one individually before adding that water to the tank. Your tank can't cycle with chlorine, I don't believe. 

Also, many people will add salt to their betta's tank for treating illnesses. A word of warning-IME putting salt in an aquarium with corries WILL kill them. So don't do that.

Hope this is helpful and that I don't sound too bossy!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks I conditioned the water while it was in the tank.


----------

